# Lego



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

I was reading the company's policy and I'm not sure about their association with charities that promote schooling (I'm a home educator) and doing handouts of Lego to orphanages.

Kids get hooked to toys and want more and more and then what? Do the poor mothers have money to buy more? Can you imagine a poor mother already with low self-esteem, giving her child away because she can't give the child no Lego - a good life. I feel it as an attack to mothering, not as severe as formula hand-outs, but damagind too.

They also have factories all over the world with cheap labour I bet.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I hear what you are saying, but are you suggesting that kids in orphanages shouldn't have toys? We were poor but I had legos and the best thing about them is that you can play a million games with them - your imagination creates what they are. So I think they're rather perfect toys for boys stuck in an orphanage (and girls!) rather than other toys which only have one intended use.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Also you don't ned more and more and more. Some kids, especialy ones with limited income, will be more than happy with a handful of legos and will build whatever they canbuild with just those few. My children have bout 20 legos. they were giving them out with a certain childrens meal (







) a while back and they love them but since they are a choking hazard (not to mention a hazard to my feet) I have refused to buy more. My kids, while embarrased to have only baby legos, are not asking for more and asking to be given away so thay can be with someone who can afford legos :LOL

*****Kids get hooked to toys and want more and more and then what? Do the poor mothers have money to buy more? Can you imagine a poor mother already with low self-esteem, giving her child away because she can't give the child no Lego - a good life. *****

according to that logic, no parent should buy thier children any toys unless they have the money to completely indulge every little obsession. It doesn't have to be an everything or nothing world. you can say to your child "you have enough" or maybe "you can play with those at school, what do you need them here for", and my person favorite "no, now be thankful you got to play with them a while and go outside and play".


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

What bugs me about legos is you can no longer buy large sets of just plain legos. Like every other toy out there it has to do something or be related to the latest fad. Won't stop my kids from getting them. I think my dad would live in Legoland if he could!lol


----------



## magemom (Mar 5, 2002)

I love Legos. I buy the buckets of mixed peices that have no theme. We have a few specialty sets, but those were bought by others. Can't say tehy were ever used more than one for their intended 'set' DS1 would build whatever he wanted. I always made houses. DS2 makes things that twirl and spin around. (using an 'axel' piece to a truck but making it a spinning wheel of sorts.)

I think it is wonderful that Lego gives away their product. Lots of the give away toys are trendy theme stuff or the cheapest items made. Legos are made to last.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

My best friend got most of her son's Legos secondhand, by the bucketful. Way too many IMO, but he's not my kid.









If I can't buy DD every doll I should get her any?









DS at 13 still uses his Legos to build things HE creates from his imagination. The theme item might be built once, but after that blocks are blocks and infinitely useful for his creations.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

I saw the title and thought "Noooooo! Please don't tell me anything bad about legos!" :handscoveringears

I would like to know more about their labor practices and agree that they have become too theme-oriented...

BUT

Legos are a great open-ended toy. Ds plays with legos for literally hours on end. He has sets that he has received as gifts. He usually builds the set one time, takes it apart and builds from his imagination. We are not poor but I would never buy him every set- and I definitely don't feel guilty about it!

I think it is great that they donate toys to children in need.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

You don't have to wonder where Lego gives its money. Like every other company that makes donations, they do it in order to improve their image.
On this page on their website they have a cursory list of to whom they donate money and to whom they donate product. They also brag on their site about their corporate ethics. They are proud to have been the first corporation to join a UN business ethics project called Global Compact.







I don't know what that means, but it sounds like they are serious about doing what they think is right. Here is their Code of Conduct--it sounds like they anticipate these questions and have taken steps to cover their butts about them.

Now, how can you verify what they say about themselves? If their company foundation was in the US, I would know how to answer that, because all US charities have to file IRS 990 forms and those are available at Guidestar.org. But of course Lego is in Denmark, and I am not familiar with their tax laws or how they deal with annual reports. There is an annual report online at the Lego website, but it is in Danish! They mainly work with major, well-known charities like Save the Children, so you can check those out.

I can't say that I agree with your logic about donating money to organizations that "promote schooling", nor your idea about why not to give toys to children in orphanages or other institutions. But on that theory, you really shouldn't buy toys from any company. Most toy companies donate to charities related to children. I know, I was a grant writer for an organization that served homeless children and I wrote proposals to toy companies! If you are afraid that giving money or toys to charitable organizations may somehow promote values with which you disagree, then I think you should make your own toys.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh, another thing, just for you Leonor: the British magazine Ethical Consumer did a write-up of Lego. (Lego bragged about that, on their site, too.) You can get a copy of Ethical Consumer and find out whether they meet your standards that way. Here is the website for Ethical Consumer:

www.ethicalconsumer.org

Let me be a little more clear than I was in my last post.

You just slammed Lego *because they donate money and product to charity.* I am amazed that you did that in the first place. This is a company that donates money to schools in the Third World--which you don't like because it "promotes schooling." Whatever. I mean, I prefer to buy from companies that donate to local charities.

Then you asserted that it was a bad thing for Lego to donate toys to orphanages because mothers would put their children in orphanages because at least in the orphanage, the child would have Legos.

What? come on!

Then, you asserted that Lego "probably" exploits its labor. Well, that's not an unreasonable thing to say about a multinational, in particular, a multinational that makes plastic toys. But you didn't look it up!

Maybe it makes sense to actually look things up before you assert them.


----------



## Katiemare (Jun 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cloverlove*
I would like to know more about their labor practices

I did a google search of lego and sweatshop with no significant results. I searched sweatshopwatch.org for lego and got no results (that's prob a good sign). If you are concerned about this issue, here was the list for "toys" on that site:
http://www.google.com/u/SweatshopWat...sa=Search+site

HTH!

ps- All the duplo legos we bought ourselves were by the bucket at garage/tag sales. DS has rcvd a firefighter set (made for the Danish market) and a Bob the builder set (made for US) which he happily mixes together with his more generic legos.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Know what I hate about legos?

It seems to me when I was a kid you got a LOT more "big" pieces (like the 8-24 little peg things) than you do now. Sure, its a bucked of 1000 pieces, but like 500 of them are the little two peg kind, KWIM?

I like legos, love duplos---- PLEASE don't tell me anything bad about them. I'm already boycotting just about everything I can handle


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree with this:

Quote:

Let me be a little more clear than I was in my last post.

You just slammed Lego because they donate money and product to charity. I am amazed that you did that in the first place. This is a company that donates money to schools in the Third World--which you don't like because it "promotes schooling." Whatever. I mean, I prefer to buy from companies that donate to local charities.

Then you asserted that it was a bad thing for Lego to donate toys to orphanages because mothers would put their children in orphanages because at least in the orphanage, the child would have Legos.

What? come on!

Then, you asserted that Lego "probably" exploits its labor. Well, that's not an unreasonable thing to say about a multinational, in particular, a multinational that makes plastic toys. But you didn't look it up!

Maybe it makes sense to actually look things up before you assert them.
I think you should do what feels right to you, but your logic isn't going to appeal to many people. In the wide range of "bad" things companies can do, these are barely registering with me. Orphanages and schools rely on donations for their survival. If you are against orphanages and schools, that's fine. I don't think most people are. Of course homeschooling mamas don't want THEIR kids in orphanages or schools (and non-homeschooling mamas don't WANT their kids to be in orphanages), but does that mean that those kids shouldn't have toys to play with or books to read, because their parents made (or were forced to make) a different choice than you did?

L.


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
Then you asserted that it was a bad thing for Lego to donate toys to orphanages because mothers would put their children in orphanages because at least in the orphanage, the child would have Legos. What? come on!

"What, come on" what? Do you know what goes on those mothers minds from your comfortable seat in America? Why do you think mothers give their children away? Isn't it because they think they can't provide them a good life?

Come on, natural mothers! Here we are promoting ideas that were found in poor primitive culture cultures around the world. We found out we don't need doctors for our births, bottles for our babies, disposable diapers - or diapers at all! - that they need no cribs. Even that children need no schooling, and actually do better at home! (I'm not saying every AP mother does the whole package, but I do agree with the whole package).

And then we think it's good mothers in the Third World are shamed to think they don't have enough?

Are we going to sit and say that building schools in the poor countries is a good thing? Mothers having to work 12 hours shifts on minimal wage and leave in daycare is a good thing?

Oh yeah, there is Lego in their daycare now, they only have to be happy about it. RIGHT?

Quote:

Then, you asserted that Lego "probably" exploits its labor. Well, that's not an unreasonable thing to say about a multinational, in particular, a multinational that makes plastic toys. But you didn't look it up!

Maybe it makes sense to actually look things up before you assert them.
I didn't find anything so far, I was wondering if someone knew. What's wrong with asking, so many mothers know so much about companies. You're not telling me just to trust their company policy. Nike also has pretty words in their website I bet!

Yes, maybe I should make my child's toys, but can I compete with giant corportations Lego?


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Capt O... do you care enough that I should ask my friend, the Great Dane to read ther website for me?


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I love LEGO's and DUPLO's. I think they're Danish and being Danish would enhance the chances of LEGO's being made and given ethicly. (if you know what I mean)

They are the only plastic toys I will buy. I'm the type that doesn't believe in loads of toys for children but rather a few open-ended toys. I have a wash basket full of duplos and a big storage bin full of legos.

I prefer the open ended ones over the themed ones but I have quite a few Star Wars themed legos and the boys love bianicles and when we went to see Harry Potter we were given a HP night bus lego package (even me because I purchased a student ticket for myself.)

DB


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonor*
"What, come on" what? Do you know what goes on those mothers minds from your comfortable seat in America? Why do you think mothers give their children away? Isn't it because they think they can't provide them a good life?

I hardly think it is because they can't provide toys.
Food, clothing, shelter, stability all probably come first.
Of course, I could be way off and there could be incredibly materialistic parents in the world, who would give gleefully hand their children over to complete strangers, happy to know that they can play with all the latest and greatest legos.

Quote:

Come on, natural mothers! Here we are promoting ideas that were found in poor primitive culture cultures around the world.
No.
I parent naturally. I do what feels right to me.
I do not co-sleep, cloth diaper,EC, carry my baby close to me, breast-feed, homeschool, etc because some primative







: culture does.
I do it because it makes me feel closer to my babe and it WORKS for me.
I did these things LONG before I ever HEARD of mothering magazine or this website.

Quote:

Even that children need no schooling, and actually do better at home!
ACK

Yes, They DO need schooling. Just not a standard one-size-fits-all schooling.
Some learn best through child-directed unschooling. Some learn best through parent-led discussions and projects. Some learn best with textbooks and workbooks.
But they all need a guiding hand.

Quote:

Are we going to sit and say that building schools in the poor countries is a good thing?
I personally think that learning can only be a good thing. A person who can read and write, even if only taught by reading pro-capitialism drivel is still a person who can read and write. And they can move on to teach others. And they can read and write nationalist/resistance works.



> Mothers having to work 12 hours shifts on minimal wage and leave in daycare is a good thing?[\quote]
> nope. But I don't think Lego is at the head of this. I look more towards all the politicans for that one.
> 
> I guess this to me is like arguing that people go to prison for the free-education/training they receive there.
> ...


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonor*
"What, come on" what? Do you know what goes on those mothers minds from your comfortable seat in America? Why do you think mothers give their children away? Isn't it because they think they can't provide them a good life?

Okay, you are right--I don't know what mothers in another country are thinking. Do you have special insight into this you would like to share?

I do know that where I last worked, we served teen moms, including some mothers in their early teens, and they did not give their children up for adoption. We served homeless moms, and they did not give their children up for adoption. If people under that kind of duress were still parenting, what makes you think that some lovely plastic toys would sway mothers in a poor country?

And, in any case, if they _were_ swayed to give up their children because they could have Legos in the orphanage







: why make Lego responsible? You sound like the Dickens character Mr. Gradgrind, who thought that poor children shouldn't have nice things because it would make them unaccustomed to their station.

Quote:

Come on, natural mothers! Here we are promoting ideas that were found in poor primitive culture cultures around the world.
I must not be a natural mother, because I didn't realize that natural parenting required skipping blithely back to 19th century Romanticism, Rousseau, the Noble Savage, and all that.

Quote:

Are we going to sit and say that building schools in the poor countries is a good thing? Mothers having to work 12 hours shifts on minimal wage and leave in daycare is a good thing?
I absolutely think building schools in poor countries is a good thing, and furthermore, I see absolutely zero connection between mothers having to work long shifts on low wages and children going to school. (I am standing up, however.







)

Indeed, studies have shown that there is a very strong connection between female literacy rates in particular and the birth rate and poverty levels in countries. (I was going to post a link to a study, but there were so many that I couldn't pick one! You can go to the UN Human Development FAQ page for a basic run down about how statisticians are thinking about this right now.)

Also, I thought Lego was giving actual money to Save the Children to set up schools. At least, that's what it says at their corporate website. They aren't giving Legos, they are giving krøner. So if you want to really know what they are giving their money for, you need to research Save the Children Denmark. They are making donations to NGOs whose reputations they think will be good for their company. This is typical corporate behavior, by the way--corporations make donations they think will reflect well on them.

Now, my guess is that the history behind these corporate charitable and ethical moves is that Lego got burnt by contracting cheap labor overseas at some point, and that in their native Denmark they got bad publicity. That's a reason why they would have a whole page about how they monitor their manufacturers and also a reason why they would be donating money to international charities. But I don't read Danish and I don't know which newspapers online to check about this.

Also, whether they have a history of doing the wrong thing or not, they seem to be doing the right thing now. Which is important!

Quote:

Oh yeah, there is Lego in their daycare now, they only have to be happy about it. RIGHT?
See, this is totally irrelevant but it does push many rhetorical buttons at once.

Quote:

I didn't find anything so far, I was wondering if someone knew. What's wrong with asking, so many mothers know so much about companies. You're not telling me just to trust their company policy. Nike also has pretty words in their website I bet!
There is nothing at all wrong with asking. I don't like your ideological assumptions, but I do appreciate the concern that you express that your child's toys shouldn't profit unethical projects or be produced by child labor.

Seriously, if you are concerned, go read the Ethical Consumer report. I bet you can a copy of it at your public library, as you live in the country where it's published. Then you will have a responsible 3rd party evaluation of Lego's corporate ethics.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

We are a Lego house. Our son has some of the same blocks his dad played with when he was a child and at least two bins full of his own. His friend Isaac has an entire kiddie swimming pool filled with blocks and parts. Legos are awesome tools that fuel a child's creativity, enhance manual dexterity, and teach many other things. I am glad the Lego is using its power to promote education. Even if part of what they donate is toys, how is that a bad thing? A toy could be the thing that gives that child some hope or that inspires him or her. It could even make them temporarily forget their situation.

No one forces anyone to purchase these toys. It is up to parents to send messages of responsibility to their children that they can't always get a new toy.







.

And everything that Captain Optimism said.


----------



## librarymom (May 25, 2004)

We love Legos and I say







to them donating them to needy organizations.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

Even that children need no schooling, and actually do better at home!
Well, you have the luxury of "not schooling" your children because someone thought to school you. How do you think you'd go about teaching your children at home if you never learned to read or write? Because what you're saying here is that people in Third World countries should just be happy with the amount of education they already have, and if that means they're illiterate than so be it. Education doesn't just magically happen... it gets passed down, regardless of the structure under which that takes place.

Quote:

Are we going to sit and say that building schools in the poor countries is a good thing? Mothers having to work 12 hours shifts on minimal wage and leave in daycare is a good thing?
I have no clue how these two thoughts are related. And yeah, building schools in poor countries is a very, very good thing.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I get and occasionally buy from a catalog that supports women handicrafters in India (blanked on the name just now and can't find a copy, of course ...







) and from the interviews of the women included in every copy, I think I have a clue as to what some mothers in India are thinking--since that's what they're sharing.

100% they wish they could have gone to school for longer than they were able. 100% they are thrilled when and if they are able to keep their daughters in school for longer so that they can maybe get to higher education and have more options than marriage and relatively low paying handwork. 100% they want for their daughters to have the choices that they didn't have because they couldn't finish school and had to get married.

School is a good thing. If you're working to put food on the table, you're not going to have time to be homeschooling too. If you didn't get past 5th grade yourself, you're not going to be able to teach your child enough to get her into college either--while working those long hours sewing or making papadums for sale.... Books cost. Pencils cost. Paper costs. As it is now in India a fare number of the girls going further than the bare minimum in school are doing so by going at night, after they've done all the work around the home and farm it takes to keep food on the table and roof over heads.

Of course now that India has a goodly sized population of educated people wanting work that lets them use that education, jobs are being sent from this country to there...hmmmm maybe we should punish Lego for supporting educational efforts in "third world" _{Goddess how I hate that term!}_ countries. [/severe sarcasm]

The way natural parenting is done in America has precious little to do with how parenting is done in other cultures or why. Even some of those other cultures do things like pushing their kids to walk by a certain age, weaning by a set age, circumcisions... Sadly I have yet to see good documentation that child are nursing until 5 or 6 As a Matter of Course in any culture. All the UN data I've seen doesn't go beyond 3 for normal weaning age.







Which doesn't mean it doesn't happen, just that it's Not the Norm. Does that make it wrong when we do that here? Hell NO.









I look at how other cultures do certain parental tasks as a means to expand my choices from the standard American mainstream, not because a method being from another culture or being more primitive or noble or whatever romantic ideal has been laid onto that other culture automatically makes it better. Even those other cultures park babies in the equivalent of a swing sometimes...Go find a few photo books that cover the peoples of the world. Babies'll be in there hanging in their swaddlings from little tripods while mom cooks over the fire. Ever hear of cradleboards? The NA nations that used those suspended baby from a tree branch or leaned him/her against a tree or rock or whatever while mom worked.... There's more than one way to parent and prepare ones children for life as responsible adults. It's the height of arrogance IMO to presume to know what mothers in other countries want for their children, to presume that because you can homeschool that all other mothers should be doing so as well. Maybe I should stop now.


----------



## brandywine (Mar 25, 2004)

If you come across any third world women abandoning their children because they lack the ability to purchase legos, send them my way. My household alone could probably supply a small third world nation. We have dh's collection from childhood, mine and the kids both love them.

When I worked in a homeless shelter, I sometimes did have a problem with what people were donating.....for instance one person brought in a dozen hunting trophies (mounted dead animal heads) to donate to the homeless. We laughed about it until we actually saw an elk head mounted under an overpass....then we laughed even harder.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meiri*
I get and occasionally buy from a catalog that supports women handicrafters in India (blanked on the name just now and can't find a copy, of course ...







) and from the interviews of the women included in every copy, I think I have a clue as to what some mothers in India are thinking--since that's what they're sharing.

The company is called Marketplace. It was founded by an Indian-American woman from Chicago.

Quote:

I look at how other cultures do certain parental tasks as a means to expand my choices from the standard American mainstream, not because a method being from another culture or being more primitive or noble or whatever romantic ideal has been laid onto that other culture automatically makes it better.
I think it's worthwhile to note that there aren't many cultures in the world that are the same as they were even 50 years ago. The word "primitive" is generally either a put-down or a way of glorifying a culture, but it's not a meaningful designation.

I can't say that, in spite of my participation in this thread, I have total confidence in Lego or any other multinational corporation. For all that Lego may be making a sincere attempt to be ethical, a big company like that is bound to have relationships with contractors who violate our ethical principles. In addition, though generally I support the aims that Lego supports with charitable contributions, those are also big multinational charities!

But I think that if you feel like your child wants a certain toy very much, and you are hesitant to buy it because you worry about the ethics of its production, it's good to turn to the movements to end child labor and sweated labor.


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

...When I worked in a homeless shelter, I sometimes did have a problem with what people were donating.....for instance one person brought in a dozen hunting trophies (mounted dead animal heads) to donate to the homeless. We laughed about it until we actually saw an elk head mounted under an overpass....then we laughed even harder.[/QUOTE]








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Thank-you Captain!!!!









I hate when the brain gears skip.

An Elk head??? {_she quietly pops her eyes back into her skull_} An Elk head!?!?


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaToFallon*
Well, you have the luxury of "not schooling" your children because someone thought to school you. How do you think you'd go about teaching your children at home if you never learned to read or write?

'

You're confusing "schooling" with "learning", and implying that someone who is not schooled (or taught) won't learn to read or write. This isn't true.

What is important is not the schooling, but the resources. If people have the time to learn, and the resources (people to answer questions, written material, etc), they will learn. Schools are one way to provide these things, but definitely not the only way.

And many "not schooled" or unschooled children learn many things that their parents don't know.

Dar


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar*
'

You're confusing "schooling" with "learning", and implying that someone who is not schooled (or taught) won't learn to read or write. This isn't true.

What is important is not the schooling, but the resources. If people have the time to learn, and the resources (people to answer questions, written material, etc), they will learn. Schools are one way to provide these things, but definitely not the only way.

And many "not schooled" or unschooled children learn many things that their parents don't know.

Dar









T This is interesting to me, and, though it may be a digression, I would love to hear more. If you wanted to help someone in another country have access to resources (people to answer questions, written material, etc.) is there another way to make this available than by setting up formal schools?

Would you just send books and writing implements?

I myself learned to read and write at home, even though I had the full complement of formal schooling. (nursery school, kindergarten, K-12, college, graduate school plus Hebrew School, tutoring, music lessons







etc. etc.) But my parents had lots of books and both knew how to read, and even how to teach reading. Not to say I know only what my parents knew, but I also went to 80 zillion kinds of school and had access to many resources--libraries, etc.

I recognize that non-literate parents may have some other important lessons to teach, I'm just wondering about literacy because it's an index of how well people live in a country.


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

Dar, thank you for saying something intelligent. These thread was disgusting me and I don't have the eloquence you have.

The solution for the third world is not schools, is Internet.

Those poor mothers also have the right to sit in their bums like you and do nothing more than pamper their children.

I will homeschool my child even if I have to steal. I will not work in a factory 12 hours shifts. I am as superior as the likes of you.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonor*
I will homeschool my child even if I have to steal. I will not work in a factory 12 hours shifts.

From your skills at logical argument, you can certainly educate your child for a similar range of career options.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar*
'

You're confusing "schooling" with "learning", and implying that someone who is not schooled (or taught) won't learn to read or write. This isn't true.

What is important is not the schooling, but the resources. If people have the time to learn, and the resources (people to answer questions, written material, etc), they will learn. Schools are one way to provide these things, but definitely not the only way.

And many "not schooled" or unschooled children learn many things that their parents don't know.

Dar

Thanks Dar. I actually wouldn't argue this point at all. I certainly didn't mean to imply that "official" schools are the only way a child can learn. But without support and encouragement I really don't see how it will happen for some of these kids. I also can't imagine how difficult it would be for a child to learn to read in a home with parents who don't read and no one else helping to guide them. Even assuming someone dropped off a stack of books at their door.

Like Captain O, I'd love to hear if you've come across some other strategy for helping countries that have high rates of illiteracy?


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

:


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

When we lived in Arizona, there were programs where a non-English-speaking parent was involved in classes and/or tutoring to help her learn basic English (reading, writing, and speaking), was provided with books and some other supports, and then was able to go back into her home and help her young children and husband learn. In my friend's case, it didn't work so well with her husband, but it did help her children, and even the neighbors and their children. She was the one they went to when they had trouble with school paperwork, or bus schedules, and if she didn't know she could ask the people with her program. I like that basic paradigm - helping one person in the community to become an expert, and being a resource for that person, who becomes a resource for the community and sees herself in that role, and is supported in that role by the community.

I do think sometimes classes are the most expedient way to go, if you have a group of people all needing to learn the same information, and able to learn it at about the same speed. Still, I think schools are often "other", teachers come from outside of a community and teach a curriculum designed outside of the community and perhaps not reflecting the exact needs and values of that community and the individuals in that community. There's also the insinuation that the teacher is "better than" that people in the community, that our community is lacking and requires an outside force to make us "okay". I think the more you can minimize this, the better...

I could probably say this more clearly after coffee...

Dar


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Quote:

The solution for the third world is not schools, is Internet.
And without electricity, this would work HOW????

Yes, there are places on the planet where people live who don't have electricity, don't have access to electricity, wouldn't be able to afford electricity (let alone a computer) even if their town was wired.

I'm glad you have the resources to stay home and homeschool Leonor, but your situation is not Every mothers' situation. And I've learned in 41 years to never say never.


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonor*
The solution for the third world is not schools, is Internet.


Ok, so, we get them electricity, AND at least a phone line (or else how would they connect? satelite? Man, that's costly!) Anyway, whatever they have to do they do it and now have Internet.
How does that help them?

Quote:

Those poor mothers also have the right to sit in their bums like you and do nothing more than pamper their children.
I'd be angry at this if it wasn't so idiotic. Hi, let me introduce you, "pot meet kettle, kettle this is pot." Oh what, you're not one of us? Well maybe I'm not either. Gross generalizations do nothing more than spread ignorance.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towerkel*
I'd be angry at this if it wasn't so idiotic. Hi, let me introduce you, "pot meet kettle, kettle this is pot." Oh what, you're not one of us? Well maybe I'm not either.

Well, technically, Leonor lives in the UK and most of the rest of the posters on this thread are from the US. Where she lives, the poor primitive tribespeople paint themselves blue with woad and parent naturally. Or they would if only they hadn't been colonized and oppressed and forced to choose between a life of crime and twelve hour shifts at the dark satanic mills.


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
Well, technically, Leonor lives in the UK and most of the rest of the posters on this thread are from the US. Where she lives, the poor primitive tribespeople paint themselves blue with woad and parent naturally. Or they would if only they hadn't been colonized and oppressed and forced to choose between a life of crime and twelve hour shifts at the dark satanic mills.









:

It is *almost* too sad to laugh at
but I can't stop







:

(my MA work is in colonial/postcolonial writing as a form of resistance)


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

T

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unreal*
(my MA work is in colonial/postcolonial writing as a form of resistance)

In, let me guess, former British colonies?

I was last in Britain about 10 years ago, and there was a certain segment of society where you would hear people serious complaining about having been colonized by the Romans.







As a Jew I could certainly relate, but it was kind of, um, silly.

Please don't think that formal education has damaged my mind, I read Blake completely on my own.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

Sitting on my bum and







:


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm still trying to work out how the internet will be the salvation of people who are pre-literate. It just seems to me that teaching people to read is still probably valuable. Unless all the third world is lacking is abundant pornography... in which case the internet and illiteracy will make a fine combination.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
Unless all the third world is lacking is abundant pornography... in which case the internet and illiteracy will make a fine combination.


I am sure they are lacking; computer internet, pronography and legos.

I say, good for Lego, we will be buying more. My children love them, my hudband has a trunk full of them from childhood that MY children now play with.

If Lego feels the need to give toys to hungry children...so be it. I hope Nabisco follows suit and gives them grain....and so on...

I am just glad it is Lego not Bratz that are being given. If it was Bratz, then my panties would seriously be in a wad. At least it's open ended imagination toys...not slutty dolls with boyfriends and a limo. Can you imagine the uproar that would happen if they gave out Bratz to children of third world countries? It's so sad it makes me want to :LOL and







all at the same time...sigh.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*







T This is interesting to me, and, though it may be a digression, I would love to hear more. If you wanted to help someone in another country have access to resources (people to answer questions, written material, etc.) is there another way to make this available than by setting up formal schools?

Instead of building schools, they could build community resource centers. There could be computers w/ internet access, a library, learning workshops, kitchen, labs, etc. The center would be for all ages, and child care would be available if needed. It would operate much like a "free school", where there is an opportunity to learn many different skills/subjects, but nothing is compulsory. You learn about what interests you, and aren't forced to waste time/resources on subjects that will be of no use.


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomadmom*
Instead of building schools, they could build community resource centers. There could be computers w/ internet access, a library, learning workshops, kitchen, labs, etc. The center would be for all ages, and child care would be available if needed. It would operate much like a "free school", where there is an opportunity to learn many different skills/subjects, but nothing is compulsory. You learn about what interests you, and aren't forced to waste time/resources on subjects that will be of no use.

I understand what you're saying here, but even this would require an educated staff to help. A library and internet access means squat if you can't read....


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steph*
I understand what you're saying here, but even this would require an educated staff to help. A library and internet access means squat if you can't read....


Or you aren't eating three squares....

hard to concentrate when your hungry.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaq001*
Or you aren't eating three squares....

hard to concentrate when your hungry.

Well, wouldn't they have the same problem w/ hungry kids in schools? If the solution is to offer the school kids a meal, couldn't they do the same at a community center?


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steph*
I understand what you're saying here, but even this would require an educated staff to help. A library and internet access means squat if you can't read....

Why couldn't there be an educated staff, just like there would be in a school? The difference in my example is that the people using the center would choose which classes/workshops they wanted to attend. If they need to read for the job they want to do, they can choose to learn reading. If not, they can learn about things that don't require reading. Nothing is mandatory.


----------



## brandywine (Mar 25, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks the progression of this thread is hilarious?







:


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, it definately is something.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm personaly amused that no one seems to get that these people don't have food or electricity....much less community centers or computers.

"Why not give the kids a lunch at school?"

Wow, what about Maslows hierarchy of needs...these people need steady income, non-oppressing government, and food...


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaq001*
Wow, what about Maslows hierarchy of needs...these people need steady income, non-oppressing government, and food...

all right,

who ordered the common sense?














:LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I didn't. I've been kinda enjoying the surreal nature of the thread.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaq001*
If Lego feels the need to give toys to hungry children...so be it. I hope Nabisco follows suit and gives them grain....and so on...

I am just glad it is Lego not Bratz that are being given. If it was Bratz, then my panties would seriously be in a wad. At least it's open ended imagination toys...not slutty dolls with boyfriends and a limo. Can you imagine the uproar that would happen if they gave out Bratz to children of third world countries? It's so sad it makes me want to :LOL and







all at the same time...sigh.


Oh come on, please! We dealt with this on the first page!

Lego's website says that Lego, a Danish company, is giving MONEY to Save the Children Denmark. *Not* toys! Not toys to children in day care in the 3rd world! That was just a rhetorical device employed by someone who didn't read very carefully. They are also apparently funding some other international relief projects. With MONEY, not toys!

Geez Louise!

Lego does give in-kind donations (toys) to some local European charities.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
Oh come on, please! We dealt with this on the first page!

Lego's website says that Lego, a Danish company, is giving MONEY to Save the Children Denmark. *Not* toys! Not toys to children in day care in the 3rd world! That was just a rhetorical device employed by someone who didn't read very carefully. They are also apparently funding some other international relief projects. With MONEY, not toys!

Geez Louise!

Lego does give in-kind donations (toys) to some local European charities.

OMG







: I'm sorry, I overlooked that...um, now I feel stupid. Can you forgive my half hearted attempt to think about things? This dang grabby baby is distracting.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaq001*
I am just glad it is Lego not Bratz that are being given.

Okay, I went to find out who manufactures the Bratz doll. The company is called MGA Entertainment. Bratz is the largest selling doll in the United Kingdom (for people who live in the UK) and is also one of the largest sellers in the US. At _their_ website, I found no claims about either charitable donations or about working conditions. So I did a search.

MGA Entertainment is a donor to the Toy Industry Foundation. Here is a website that tells which organizations the Toy Industry Foundation funded:

http://www.toy-tia.org/Content/Navig...ing_Donors.htm

MGA Entertainment was caught in a scandal in April, 2002 when a factory that manufactured their product, in Beijing, was shut down. They and several other toy manufacturers, including Mattel, found out about the bad conditions (presumably some watchdog group confronted them with the evidence) and they pulled out their contracts.

Here's a link with more information on that story, if you are interested, though I could see why you wouldn't really care since you hate the toys anyway:

http://www.business-humanrights.org/...AEntertainment

I think this is probably typical for big toy manufacturers. They try to make the most profit by manufacturing their products overseas. They will not subject their contractors to scrutiny if we do not force them to do so by demanding ethically produced toys.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaq001*
OMG







: I'm sorry, I overlooked that...um, now I feel stupid. Can you forgive my half hearted attempt to think about things? This dang grabby baby is distracting.









I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be so snippy. Not that I haven't been Ms. Snippy through this whole thread! My distracting, grabby baby had me up at 4:30 in the morning yesterday.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be so snippy. Not that I haven't been Ms. Snippy through this whole thread! My distracting, grabby baby had me up at 4:30 in the morning yesterday.

No problem, you didn't sound snippy but rightfuly annoyed. Someone that comments on things they haven't read thoroughly, in my opinion...should be shot. I feel really hypocritical right now...ugh. And, any typos in my writing is my slap happy baby. Or so I claim







.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

*If Lego feels the need to give toys to hungry children...so be it. I hope Nabisco follows suit and gives them grain....and so on..*

I hope those hungry kids get some grain, too. I mean, Legos by themselves aren't really a meal, you know?








:


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellemarie*
*If Lego feels the need to give toys to hungry children...so be it. I hope Nabisco follows suit and gives them grain....and so on..*

I hope those hungry kids get some grain, too. I mean, Legos by themselves aren't really a meal, you know?








:


Ok, I have readily admitted my thoughtless comments...please don't roast me...please....


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I was just teasing.







Honest. Just a little ribbing, is all.

Mmm...ribs.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellemarie*
I was just teasing.







Honest. Just a little ribbing, is all.

Mmm...ribs.









I deserve it







:

WTH was I thinking? Total brain hiccup....








ribs...mmmm.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

About Nabisco: Nabisco is owned by Kraft Foods, a mega-giant corporation. They give grants both in the US and internationally. Here is the webpage with their international grant guidelines, with a list of some recent recipients:

http://www.kraft.com/profile/cares.h...national-48213

Kraft Foods is owned by Altria. Altria used to be called Phillip Morris. They are a tobacco company. They are ENORMOUS and therefore, you can expect that they will have ethical violations. This webpage has links to some stories about their ethical violations:

http://www.business-humanrights.org/...dspartofAltria

The bigger the company, the more likely they are to be involved with huge ethical violations.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

'Sides, if we're going to roast somebody, we should roast me. I'm bigger. I could feed more people. Then they could stop eating their toys.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Crap. Now I can't have my Kraft dinner and not feel bad. I mean, I felt bad about the food part, but now I have to feel bad about their morals, too.

GRR!

This is why I don't read Activism. I'm retreating to Babywearing. That's where I'll be if you need me.

Edit: Thanks for the links, captain. They're very informative.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellemarie*
'Sides, if we're going to roast somebody, we should roast me. I'm bigger. I could feed more people. Then they could stop eating their toys.

:LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

So, are those ribs still up for grabs?


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

:

Reading this thread is like walking through a Salvador Dali painting.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Reading this thread is like walking through a Salvador Dali painting.
Don't slip!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellemarie*
This is why I don't read Activism. I'm retreating to Babywearing. That's where I'll be if you need me.

Hey! That's where I spent all my time until I got sucked in by Activism. I'm stuck on Activism like... BBQ sauce is stuck on ribs? Cheese is stuck on KD? Slime is stuck on Phillip Morris?

And to think, all this started with Lego. It *always* starts with Lego.







:


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaq001*
I'm personaly amused that no one seems to get that these people don't have food or electricity....much less community centers or computers.

"Why not give the kids a lunch at school?"

Wow, what about Maslows hierarchy of needs...these people need steady income, non-oppressing government, and food...










O.k., o.k. It all started when the OP said something like "these people" don't need schooling, and a bunch of people argued that school was exactly what they *do* need. Dar mentioned that people don't need schools in order to learn, and Captain Optimism asked for ideas on how that might happen. Enter my post. Yes, I realize it's idealistic, but hey, someone asked.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaToFallon*
And to think, all this started with Lego. It *always* starts with Lego.







:


:LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow, I guess Lego really *does* encourage creativity!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

That's my new motto Tx2... It all comes back to Lego.







:

This thread really does crack me up. But on a serious note, I love how much meaningful information came out from among the mish-mash of posts. (This was a seriously scattered conversation!)


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

i still like duplos for my husband and kids


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I went to a graduation party for my nephew last night (PhD in electrical engineering and computer science from a top institution). His mom was ribbing him about all the stuff that she wants him to move out of the basement once he is settled into his new house, now that he's got an extremely lucrative high tech research position. She said she was kidding that she'd chuck it all out if he hadn't moved it in 6 months.

He said, "Mom, you can toss anything down there except for my Legos. I want those things for my own kids. They were what got me interested in engineering in the first place."

I was thinking of this thread and nearly wet my pants laughing.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

DH shared a few thoughts when I shared some aspects of this thread with him.

Can anyone here build a Stratavarius violin? why is that? It's because the knowledge of how to do so DIED when that family died out. That knowledge was never shared outside the family. They were in essence "homeschooled" when it came to violin making. Now that knowledge is gone. It's the sharing of knowledge, the spreading of knowledge, mostly by way of schools to which many could go and thus build upon the knowledge so shared that has lead to the technological advances humanity has now. Granted such advances haven't always been used to the greater good, and granted that they need to be more equally shared by all (and by this I mean all should have access: GREATEST common denominator, not lowest!), but to denigrate the concept of schooling which took Engineering and Sciences out of the guild and family limiations is to toss the baby with the bathwater. Even if we eventually homeschool DD, a possibility (we're not opposed to hs, we just don't do it as it would not have been best for DS.) we will accept what we cannot teach and make sure she gets what she needs to get into higher education.

Would that ALL children had such opportunity and options.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

i still like duplos for my husband and kids 
Uhhhh.... does DH have an oral fixation or something?


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

nooooooooo, just haven't move in to smaller legos. dc are 4 and 6 so no popping them in the mouth that is for ds- 11 months. dh enjoys being with his children. he never have legos growing up so it is his second childhood.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Okay,







, I was just teasin


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

cap'n o - I just had to make a quick comment on this

"Kraft Foods is owned by Altria. Altria used to be called Phillip Morris" - I knew craft was owned by PM, but didn't realize they'd changed their name!! Did they do this so that the evil PM name would dissapear with a kinder, gentler (sounding) Altira? Most people now go "ewww" at the mention of PM (rightly so)....

OK, that was totally OT, but isn't this whole thread sorta?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

T

According to their web site, Altria is the parent company of both Kraft & Phillip Morris and has been known as such since 1985.

http://www.altria.com/about_altria/01_05_ourhistory.asp

Quote:

Although the company today known as Altria Group has only been in existence since 1985, our operating companies have roots that stretch back, in some instances well over 200 years. Kraft Foods, for example, has its origins in 1767 when Bayldon and Berry began selling candied fruit peel to the citizens of York, England. In the mid-nineteenth century, Philip Morris, Esq. opened his retail tobacco shop on London's Bond Street. That modest venture has grown to become Philip Morris USA, the largest tobacco company in the U.S., and Philip Morris International one of the largest tobacco companies in the world. Over the centuries these companies have grown individually and, more recently, as part of the Altria family of companies.


----------



## magemom (Mar 5, 2002)

T

I love to tell my PM story. Let's go back in time. It is 1980s, probably 1985. Our public school took a field trip to PM. Why? Because tobacco is a big cash crop for Virginia. It was an ag lession, manufacture lession, large employer and good for the state.
I do admit to liking the smell of curing tobacco.







:


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, what a totally bizarre thread! I loved every minute of it!

FTR, I also love legos.

Where did the OP go?


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonor*
The solution for the third world is not schools, is Internet.









:







:







:

I should probably finish reading the thread b/f I post--but honestly, how do you propose the children you're worried about get internet access? And do you suggest that the internet is more important than (off the top of my head)
1. Clean water
2. Stable food supply
3. freedom from fear of war, prostitution, genital mutilation
4. Health care

(btw, I'd love to see some stats on whether literacy improves girls' chances of avoiding the sex trade. My gut is that of course it does, but I don't have anything to back me up off hand.)

And let's say that the above aren't factors--one has to READ to be able to use the internet. Yes, once you can read it can (with care) be a great source of information--but I won't even get into the question of the quality of 80% of the information on the free 'net...

*eta:* okay, I really should've read farther than page 2. Esp. since Kama said it so much better:

Quote:

I'm still trying to work out how the internet will be the salvation of people who are pre-literate. It just seems to me that teaching people to read is still probably valuable. Unless all the third world is lacking is abundant pornography... in which case the internet and illiteracy will make a fine combination.


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meiri*
Can anyone here build a Stratavarius violin?









T
Sorry, Meiri, but my dual identity as a violist & language pedant is taking over...

it's "Stradivarius"







:

Back on topic--ITA w/ everything else in your post...

And I swear I remember there being a big public announcement just a few years ago when PM (not ParisMaman) announced they were going by Altria. Also a Doonesbury series. And it was late '90s, I swear--not 1985. Hmmm...

Notice how Altria sounds like altruism? Coincidence? I think NOT.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh! Oh! Oh!

I once answered an extensive phone survey about Philip Morris. Like, 30 minutes or more. It was clearly all about them trying to determine if/to what degree their sponsoring of anti smoking teen campaigns, their self congratulatory tv commercials about how they shipped water to flood victims and such like that was working. I think I made it perfectly clear that while I was aware of all those efforts they were still filthy death pedalers in my mind and always would be.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Just wanted to officially retract my previous 1985 statement. I fell victim to misinformation, it was actually 2003.

Kay


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

All right, kay, can you tell that it's late on Friday & I'm trying not to do work? You got me curious and I actually took the trouble to go the Altria web site.







:

Quote:

2001
Philip Morris Companies Inc. announces proposal to change name of parent company to Altria Group, Inc.
2002
Shareholders vote to accept proposal to change name of Philip Morris Companies Inc. to Altria Group, Inc.
2003
On January 27, Altria Group, Inc., becomes the name of the parent company of Kraft Foods, Philip Morris USA, Philip Morris International and Philip Morris Capital Corporation. Collectively, these companies form the Altria family of companies.
Whew (wipes forehead) so I'm not completely bonkers! I thought I'd COMPLETELY lost all sense of time...


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

this thread has had me in stitches... my MIL is Danish... soooo we have loads of Lego don't my feet know it, too!!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Whew (wipes forehead) so I'm not completely bonkers! I thought I'd COMPLETELY lost all sense of time...
Nope, it was me







:


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter*
this thread has had me in stitches... my MIL is Danish... soooo we have loads of Lego don't my feet know it, too!!!

Oh! I've almost fell victim to 'death by legos' - aren't they the nastiest buggers if you step on them?

But otherwise I think they're way cool. I love the lego competitions.

And about internet - as silly as the original post on this subject sounds, there is something to be said for the fact that many developing countries are at a potential to suffer from a lack of internet access. I know, I know, that sound totally stoooopid. But so much of what we do in academia is (or *seems*) bound to internet use. If I'm looking for articles on a particular topic, I simply logon to PsycLit and download articles from around the world in a matte of minutes. Ok, this doesn't really affect elementary or middle school-aged kids. But older kids/ university students are put in position of potential disadvantage.

Of course the basics of the heirarchy of needs must first be met. I mean, you can't eat a dissertation, no matter how interesting or academically usefull it is! And who gives a hoot about academia if you're being shot at, or your family is part of a diaspora.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter*
this thread has had me in stitches... my MIL is Danish... soooo we have loads of Lego don't my feet know it, too!!!

Wanna bet the same thing happened to the OP one too many times so she was complaining about it. Yup I'm in a snarky mood sorry.

I mean legos?? I would be much more concerned with sweatshop labor and poor business practices of the $2.00 plastic toys you can find at walmart then legos. And really are poor children not supposed to have anything anymore??


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Thank-you Nate.









I've never claimed to be a perfect speller. Maybe I'll remember how it's spelled now with that entertaining lesson.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

If I'm looking for articles on a particular topic, I simply logon to PsycLit and download articles from around the world in a matte of minutes.
It's not just internet access. I'm an academic librarian. That lovely access to PsychLit is most likely via a subscription paid by your evil educational institution's library. Our subscription to PsychInfo alone costs tens of thousands of dollars to provide to members of my academic institution.


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

UGG the board just ate my highly eloquent reply, talking about open access, embargoed journals, PubMed, etc. If anyone's still interested tomorrow I'll attempt to rewrite it.

UmmIlyas, I agree w/ you (as long as you realize that PsycInfo & the accompanying e-journals aren't just sitting out there "free on the internet!") but I think the OP was seriously suggesting that web access is the universal answer to basic literacy & numeracy problems. Google is no substitute for a good kindergarten teacher.

10:30 at night, and I'm blathering on about information literacy when I could be in bed, cuddling w/ dd & dh.









*eta:* oh, in case you hadn't guessed it, I'm an academic librarian (medical) also...


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Ack! I'm surrounded by librarians!









Ok, maybe Psyclit wasn't the best example :LOL Or maybe it is - maybe the point is you can't just give someone a computer with internet and say 'learn!'?

Or maybe I shouldn't pontificate on things I know nothing about


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate*
. Google is no substitute for a good kindergarten teacher.


:LOL


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

...and one more thing...(to the librarians)

PLEASE don't look at my spelling! I will mispell the most mundane words...

honest, I am edumacated!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIlyas*
...and one more thing...(to the librarians)

PLEASE don't look at my spelling! I will mispell the most mundane words...

honest, I am edumacated!











Me too! I used to be an awesome speller, then I had 3 kids lost my brain and the ability to spell and type at the same time!


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

You know, if the people in these poor countries had more legos, they could use them to build generators and satellites to power their computers and get internet access.


----------

